# $ 50.00 sound unit



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

http://martinsant.net/?page_id=974


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

a 50 dollar mp3 player that can play up to 14 sounds at one time..

might be ok for trackside sounds.

also, the SparkFun people made this

the page says a model railroad sound card, but the words on the page indicate it did not work for a locomotive.

Greg


----------



## Martan (Feb 4, 2012)

Really old blog post guys. Greg, same card 'Experimental' guy was using. It will play 14 sounds and you can mix them in real time. It would work perfect but has one major problem- where do I get the sounds? Unless you can actually record your own notches onboard your locomotive of choice, you are pretty much out of luck. 'Experimental' (sorry forgot your name right now) did it with frequency shifting the loops (I think) I suppose you could sample an existing decoder but that's a blatant rip-off. This is the whole reason I went with the R/C->DCC thing I did- drive a low cost HO decoder for the sound only, bypass the motor control.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I think you also mentioned that when switching files, you got a gap in the sound, which made it not acceptable, and I agree.

Greg


----------



## Martan (Feb 4, 2012)

No that was the cheapo $9 unit. The Sparkfun board is pretty much a full featured sample player with built in mixer. Under microcomputer control. Very powerful. But, without the sound files to load into it, it's so much fancy silicon.


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

https://www.amazon.com/MRC-City-Country-Sound-Station/dp/B000A3AC14?ie=UTF8&*Version*=1&*entries*=0

Robert


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

had that one,donated it to a rabbit farm,they started laying eggs.......


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

the first unit was microprocessor driven could be programmed, had a mixer...

the second unit is a mp3 player with a bunch of individual sounds, callable one by one

Greg


----------

